# Nintendo teams up with Converse



## gloweyjoey (May 28, 2011)

As a child of the 80s, when Super Mario Bros. was first released, anything with the iconic plumber's image was instantly on my Christmas list. And as an adult, despite being expected to "grow out" of my love for retro video games, I can't help but hold a burning desire for these brand new kicks from Converse. Produced in a partnership with Nintendo, these Mario-themed shoes ooze nostalgia out of every stitch. 

It's been about half a year since the official 25th anniversary of the original Super Mario Bros. title for the Nintendo Entertainment System. The timeless classic forever changed the hobby of gaming and many credit the game with bringing video games into the mainstream, and these shoes are meant to honor that triumph. 

They will be available in both black and white color schemes when they go on sale in July. Converse has also noted that the limited edition kicks will come in a collector's box complete with retro 8-bit styling. No price has yet been revealed, but let's hope they go "old school" on that front as well. 
[/p]



Source

Well, now I know what my next pair of Chuck's are gonna be.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 28, 2011)

In my opinion I find those shoes to be extremely ugly. Even without the Mario Sprites I dislike them.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 28, 2011)

*drools*

I bought the Batman/Joker Converse... and I think I'll buy these too!


----------



## syko5150 (May 28, 2011)

I would buy these if they had them in low top chucks. I don't like the high tops.


----------



## KingVamp (May 28, 2011)

Not saying the shoes are ugly, but it wouldn't be something I would wear.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Not saying the shoes are ugly, but it wouldn't be something I would wear.



Meh, I'll go out and say they're fugly.

I think the design of the shoe itself is pretty ugly and the design is very mediocre.

Only good pair of these I've seen were I think my friend owned a pair with the Wish You Were Here album art on them (Pink Floyd album for those who are musically challenged).


----------



## azntiger (May 28, 2011)

Same. I don't like these type of shoes.


----------



## jalaneme (May 28, 2011)

those shoes are awesome 0_0 it's a shame they wont appear in europe though, i have a pair of converse but they aren't special or anything, but these are one of a kind, complete geekness


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's my main issue with the shoe. 
why does Nintendo always seem to like using the worst things when they advertise?


----------



## DarkLG (May 28, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They chose to use Converse because their old and alot of other companies have used converse for this.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel sorry for those who don't know Wish You Were Here or Pink Floyd as a whole.

The shoe is pretty ugly though. It is a very lazy design. Why just Mario sprites? Why wasn't more thought put in to every aspect. At best, these would be bought to be put on a collectors shelf and never seen again.


----------



## jefffisher (May 28, 2011)

those shoes are ugly as hell i love nintendo and converse but i just don't think i can wear them.
if the box is cool i might be a pair as a collectible


----------



## gloweyjoey (May 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Meh, I'll go out and say they're fugly.
> 
> I think the design of the shoe itself is pretty ugly and the design is very mediocre.
> 
> Only good pair of these I've seen were I think my friend owned a pair with the Wish You Were Here album art on them (Pink Floyd album for those who are musically challenged).


There are some with Dark Side of The Moon , Animals, and The Wall art work too.


Spoiler










Also, the design is from 1917 and was a Basketball shoe.


----------



## Raika (May 28, 2011)

This honestly looks terrible, no matter how much I try to like it, I just can't.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2011)

Not even nostalgia can blind me so deeply as to want something so putrid.


----------



## Westside (May 28, 2011)

Air force ones are way better:


----------



## jerome27 (May 28, 2011)

Hideous.


----------



## Forstride (May 28, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> Air force ones are way better:


Nah, those are definitely worse.  Seriously.

On-Topic: I can picture it now...Hoards of nerdy scene kids will flock to the store to buy these, even though they look absolutely hideous.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 28, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, I want those Dark Side of the Moon shoes. Design is really nice.

The Nintendo one looks like shit. It's exclusively for overly loyal fanboyish idiots.


----------



## wasim (May 28, 2011)

IMO converse are better without any pictures


----------



## adamshinoda (May 28, 2011)

I'd rather wear a pair of shoes with NES controller sprites


----------



## tlyee61 (May 28, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> Air force ones are way better:


Good sir, do you know where I could find these?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 28, 2011)

the color black is not a nice color to show off some graphics/images. The first one from tlyee looks nice since there arent too many colors (except the inappropriate image) and it has a nice modern design.


----------



## boktor666 (May 28, 2011)

Not ugly, nor are they cool.. I don't think im going to get these ones.. My pair has Flames at both sides of both shoes, so ill stick to that.

The air force ones... they look quite nice, but they are really shouting : "Look, I has mario".


----------



## Buleste (May 28, 2011)

Not the best looking pair on Connies but they are tempting.


----------



## Waflix (May 28, 2011)

I really dislike AllStars. I think it are shoes for woman, not for man. Even with the Mario thing I wouldn't wear them.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 28, 2011)

Looks like something a girl would wear, judging by its overall looks. Meh. People never celebrate their main franchises special anniversaries in a memorable way.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 28, 2011)

I like them, but I don't think I'd buy them. I imagine they cost a bundle and I like to wear my shoes, so they'd probably get a bit beat up.


----------



## zygie (May 28, 2011)

Eh, high-cut? I probably would've gotten these when I was 5 years younger and if they came in a low-cut.

Doesn't bring out the best in design, though.


----------



## Zorua (May 28, 2011)

Is it just me or does that shoe in the op look really ugly?


----------



## Narayan (May 28, 2011)

wrong way to put mario in a shoe. tch. 

the red one in westside's post looks way better.


----------



## Ikki (May 28, 2011)

The pattern makes it look a tad feminine.

But if they make another one, sign me in. I'd so wear Nintendo shoes.


----------



## gloweyjoey (May 28, 2011)

Here's a pic of the white ones (so the haters can hate some more)


Spoiler


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 28, 2011)

LOLOL, the white looks better than the one in first post, but again, girl-ish.


----------



## cosmiccow (May 28, 2011)

Hm yeah, the white are better.. but still not cool.
The sprites should be bigger or something... pretty cheap design.

I'd wear something in the vein of those airforce ones...


----------



## gloweyjoey (May 28, 2011)

I just noticed the white ones have little red all stars on them. I cant see these on the black ones. Interesting


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 29, 2011)

I love Mario, and I LOVE Converse, but these shoes are very ugly.

I think I'll pass.


----------



## KingVamp (May 29, 2011)

The white one seem to have shoes on the actual shoe...


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

white one... a bit more and it'll be good.


----------

